# Als Quereinsteiger SPS Programmierer werden



## odwquad (20 Juli 2019)

Hallo liebes Forum,
ich habe mich heute hier angemeldet, da ich mich in letzter Zeit mehr und mehr für SPS interessiere und mir hier im Forum Informationen und Hilfen zu diesem Thema erhoffe zu finden.

Ich bin seit einigen monaten freiberuflicher Maschinenbauingenieur. Arbeite aktuell in der Konstruktion und möchte aber mehr in die SPS Programmierung gehen und dort meine Dienste anbieten.

Ich selbst habe bei meinem letzten Arbeitgeber zwei kleinere Projekte mit der 1200 er S7 Steuerung umgesetzt. 
Bei dem einen ging es um, Daten via RS232 zu empfangen, diese auszuwerten und dann über ProfiNet an eine übergeordnete SPS vom Kunden zu schicken. 
bei der zweiten ging es darum, einen Elektroschieber einfach vor und zurück bewegen zu lassen, wobei die Ansteuerung des Umrichters einfach über I/O Ports ging. Also relativ einfach. 

Jetzt möchte ich tiefer in die Matherie einsteigen, um irgendwann professionell Projekte abwickeln zu können. Ich weiß aber nicht so recht wie ich hier voran schreiten soll. 
Ich habe mir schon ein SPS online Kurs raus gesucht, aber weiß nicht ob dies zielführend ist

Habt ihr hier Erfahrungen, Ideen wie man hier voran kommt?
Gerade die ganze Bus Thematik finde ich sehr schwer, bzw. man bekommt hier wenig Infos. Ich hatte mal versucht einen Cognex Barcode Scanner via ProfiNet auszulesen und bin daran bis heute gescheitert. 
Einfache Ein / Ausgaben usw. bekomme ich hin (allerdings nur mit SCL)

Auch weiß ich nicht so recht ob ich erstmal mich rein auf Siemens S7 konzentrieren, oder auf Codesys gehen soll? 


Allgemein habe ich als Maschinenbauer sehr viele Kenntnisse in der Elektro- und Softwarewelt. Ich habe schon einige STM32 Projekte abwgewickelt und auch schon Platinen selbst Layoutet (sowohl beruflich als auch privat). 

was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Captain Future (20 Juli 2019)

Hört sich doch alles gut an.... Man wächst auch an seinen Projekten. Von TIA und CoDeSys also beides... ist nicht verkehrt.
Aus welcher Ecke kommst du denn ? Wir suchen auch Freiberufler

Nur mit SCL kommt man auch nicht weiter hier denke ich solltest du dich auch mit allen anderen Sprachen beschäftigen.


----------



## C7633 (20 Juli 2019)

Oh je wieder so einer
SPS-Programmieren ist ein Witz, das kann jeder, also ich auch 

Unterschätze das mal nicht. Selbst wenn man mit der jeweiligen Oberfläche umgehen kann, man muss auch die Applikation verstehen.

Ich hatte damals eine Firma, die bereit war, mich einzuarbeiten und viele nette Kollegen, die mich am Anfang unterstützt haben.

Vielleicht wäre das der bessere, und auch kostengünstigere Weg.
Such Dir einen Job als Junior Programmierer, lerne und mach Dich anschließend selbstständig.
So ein richtiger SPS-Kurs kostet schell mal 2k€ und richtig programmieren kannst Du hinterher erst nicht.


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Juli 2019)

C7633 schrieb:


> Oh je wieder so einer
> SPS-Programmieren ist ein Witz, das kann jeder, also ich auch
> 
> Unterschätze das mal nicht. Selbst wenn man mit der jeweiligen Oberfläche umgehen kann, man muss auch die Applikation verstehen.


Und die Besonderheiten einer SPS erkennen. Ich erinnere mich noch an mein erstes SPS Projekt, hatte vorher VB-Programme und einfache C und C++ Programme geschrieben, dann 14 Tage mir TwinCAT 2 angeeignet und meine Programmteile geschrieben. Als ich die Ausführung dann gestartet hab liefen alle Zähler über. Wie, das Programm wird nicht nur einmal, sondern zyklisch aufgerufen? 



C7633 schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals eine Firma, die bereit war, mich einzuarbeiten und viele nette Kollegen, die mich am Anfang unterstützt haben.
> 
> Vielleicht wäre das der bessere, und auch kostengünstigere Weg.
> Such Dir einen Job als Junior Programmierer, lerne und mach Dich anschließend selbstständig.
> So ein richtiger SPS-Kurs kostet schell mal 2k€ und richtig programmieren kannst Du hinterher erst nicht.


Das war auch bei mir das große Glück. Die haben beim ersten Auftraggeber, außer das ich mal in irgendeiner Sprache programmiert haben sollte und darin nicht völlig unbedarft bin, kein weiteren Anforderungen gestellt und bei den fokgenden Projekten konnte ich dann Erfahrungen im SPS-Bereich vorweisen. Außerdem musste ich dort "nur" ein vorhandenes Projekt erweitern und Fehler suchen und nichts bei Null beginnen, was mir bis heute, neben Schulungen geben und Dokus erstellen das Liebste ist.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## odwquad (20 Juli 2019)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Hört sich doch alles gut an.... Man wächst auch an seinen Projekten. Von TIA und CoDeSys also beides... ist nicht verkehrt.
> Aus welcher Ecke kommst du denn ? Wir suchen auch Freiberufler
> 
> Nur mit SCL kommt man auch nicht weiter hier denke ich solltest du dich auch mit allen anderen Sprachen beschäftigen.





Captain Future schrieb:


> Hört sich doch alles gut an.... Man wächst  auch an seinen Projekten. Von TIA und CoDeSys also beides... ist nicht  verkehrt.
> Aus welcher Ecke kommst du denn ? Wir suchen auch Freiberufler
> 
> Nur mit SCL kommt man auch nicht weiter hier denke ich solltest du dich auch mit allen anderen Sprachen beschäftigen.



Ich komm aus dem Rhein Main Gebiet. Ja SCL ist für mich halt am  einfachsten, da ich vieles aus der Mikrocontroller Welt schon kenne.  Diese anderen Sprachen muss ich erst lernen.



C7633 schrieb:


> Oh je wieder so einer
> SPS-Programmieren ist ein Witz, das kann jeder, also ich auch
> 
> Unterschätze das mal nicht. Selbst wenn man mit der jeweiligen Oberfläche umgehen kann, man muss auch die Applikation verstehen.
> ...



Ja ich weiß, dass es nicht so einfach ist. Gerade wenn es dann in Richtung Prozesssicherheit und funktionale Sicherheit geht. Ich kenne mich ja im Maschinenbau schon etwas aus . Habe auch schon große Anlagen geplant und aufgebaut. Aber ich finde dieses Thema halt super spannend und will in diese Schiene rein auf Dauer. 
Ja das mit dem Kurs habe ich schon fast befürchtet. Das Problem ist halt, dass man bei SPS Programmieren auch irgendwelche Hardware braucht wo man das gleich testen kann. Alles Simulieren kann man ja nicht sehr gut. Ich denke so nen Crashkurs ist zwar kein Fehler aber schneller voran kommt man wenn man irgendwie direkt in der Praxis in einem Team gleich los legt und dabei lernt und sich langsam steigert.



oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Und die Besonderheiten einer SPS erkennen. Ich erinnere mich noch an mein erstes SPS Projekt, hatte vorher VB-Programme und einfache C und C++ Programme geschrieben, dann 14 Tage mir TwinCAT 2 angeeignet und meine Programmteile geschrieben. Als ich die Ausführung dann gestartet hab liefen alle Zähler über. Wie, das Programm wird nicht nur einmal, sondern zyklisch aufgerufen?
> 
> 
> Das war auch bei mir das große Glück. Die haben beim ersten Auftraggeber, außer das ich mal in irgendeiner Sprache programmiert haben sollte und darin nicht völlig unbedarft bin, kein weiteren Anforderungen gestellt und bei den fokgenden Projekten konnte ich dann Erfahrungen im SPS-Bereich vorweisen. Außerdem musste ich dort "nur" ein vorhandenes Projekt erweitern und Fehler suchen und nichts bei Null beginnen, was mir bis heute, neben Schulungen geben und Dokus erstellen das Liebste ist.
> ...


*lach* ja das hatte ich Anfangs bei meinen ersten kleinen Projekten auch. While Schleifen mögen SPS Steuerungen z.B gar nicht. Wegen der Zykluszeit . Mit nem Mikrocontroller alles kein Problem. Bei ner SPS ist ein Blinklicht oder ähnliches ich sage mal anderst zu lösen als über Delay und Schleifen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Juli 2019)

odwquad schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, dass es nicht so einfach ist. Gerade wenn es dann in Richtung Prozesssicherheit und funktionale Sicherheit geht. Ich kenne mich ja im Maschinenbau schon etwas aus . Habe auch schon große Anlagen geplant und aufgebaut.


Davon solltest Du ohne Schulung und gründliche Einarbeitung durch Kollegen auch die Finger lassen. Ich habe mich z.B. aus Interesse mal etwas mit TwinSAFE beschäftigt und bekomme da auch einiges hin, trotzdem weigere ich mich auch nur Kleinigkeiten in dem Bereich zu bearbeiten, weil mir die Schulung und Erfahrung fehlt.


odwquad schrieb:


> *lach* ja das hatte ich Anfangs bei meinen ersten kleinen Projekten auch. While Schleifen mögen SPS Steuerungen z.B gar nicht. Wegen der Zykluszeit . Mit nem Mikrocontroller alles kein Problem. Bei ner SPS ist ein Blinklicht oder ähnliches ich sage mal anderst zu lösen als über Delay und Schleifen.


Ja, einer der klassischen Fehler die Hochsprachen Programmierer machen wenn sie das erste Mal auf SPSen losgelassen werden. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## odwquad (20 Juli 2019)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Davon solltest Du ohne Schulung und gründliche Einarbeitung durch Kollegen auch die Finger lassen. Ich habe mich z.B. aus Interesse mal etwas mit TwinSAFE beschäftigt und bekomme da auch einiges hin, trotzdem weigere ich mich auch nur Kleinigkeiten in dem Bereich zu bearbeiten, weil mir die Schulung und Erfahrung fehlt.
> 
> Ja, einer der klassischen Fehler die Hochsprachen Programmierer machen wenn sie das erste Mal auf SPSen losgelassen werden.
> 
> Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


Ja das würde ich mich auch nicht getrauen. 
Ich denke ich werde gucken ob ich nicht irgendwo als Junior oder Quereinsteiger anfangen kann.

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Future (21 Juli 2019)

odwquad schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde gucken ob ich nicht irgendwo als Junior oder Quereinsteiger anfangen kann.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk



Als Freiberufler oder in Festanstellung ?


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juli 2019)

Wenn du in dem Job erfolgreich werden willst, dann ist Programmierung das Allerwenigste bzw. das Einfachste.
Du brauchst auch ein umfassendes Wissen um das "Drumherum".
Also im Maschinenbau zb. Mechanik, Pneumatik, Hydraulik, ... oder im Anlagenbau vielleicht eben Regelungstechnik, Physik, Chemie, ...
Dazu noch die notwenigen "Softskills". Wenn du deine Maschinen / Anlagen selber in Betrieb nehmen musst, dann bist du vor Ort und musst mit allen Beteiligten irgendwie zu Recht kommen.

Also am Besten überlegst du dir erstmal was dir Spass macht und orientierst dich dann dahin gehend.

Gesucht wird in allen Branchen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## odwquad (21 Juli 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn du in dem Job erfolgreich werden willst, dann ist Programmierung das Allerwenigste bzw. das Einfachste.
> Du brauchst auch ein umfassendes Wissen um das "Drumherum".
> Also im Maschinenbau zb. Mechanik, Pneumatik, Hydraulik, ... oder im Anlagenbau vielleicht eben Regelungstechnik, Physik, Chemie, ...
> Dazu noch die notwenigen "Softskills". Wenn du deine Maschinen / Anlagen selber in Betrieb nehmen musst, dann bist du vor Ort und musst mit allen Beteiligten irgendwie zu Recht kommen.
> ...


Ja das ist mir schon bewusst. 
In den Bereichen kenne ich mich auch schon gut aus. In der Konstruktion muss man sich da auch gut aus kennen und auch wissen wie man die Maschine ansteuert und die Sicherheitsbetrachtung macht sollte man als Konstrukteur wissen.

Ich merke halt persönlich dass mir programmieren viel Spass macht. 
Mir gefällt es wenn ich durch Software auf einmal was bewegt bekomme. 
Daher mein Gedanke mich umzuorientieren.

Ich habe wie gesagt auch schon zwei kleine Projekte mit Tia und ner 1200er Steuerung abgeschlossen welche auch verkauft wurde. Nur mir ist dabei aufgefallen dass es 
A) nicht so viel Anleitungen und Tutorials im Netz gibt wie es bei zb Mikrocontroller der Fall ist (gerade was Bus Systeme usw angeht)
B) dass mir doch auch noch vieles unklar ist was außerhalb von der SCL Programmiersprache ist. 

Deswegen suche ich nach einem effizienten weg mir das nötige Wissen anzueignen.

Leider kenne ich persönlich keine SPS Programmierer. 


Ich habe aber zu Hause auch das Starterpaket mit einer 1200er Steuerung und v14 tia portal basic und paar Lampen und Taster. 

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juli 2019)

odwquad schrieb:


> Ich habe aber zu Hause auch das Starterpaket mit einer 1200er Steuerung und v14 tia portal basic und paar Lampen und Taster.



Naja Taster und Lampen bringt - meiner Meinung nach - wenig.
Für dich vielleicht interessant um KOP / FUP kennen zu lernen.

Hier mal was "Richtiges"
https://www.fischertechnik.de/de-de/produkte/simulieren/simulationsmodelle?Stromversorgung=24V#variants

Die Modelle sind teuer, aber der Wiederverkaufswert ist auch hoch.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 Juli 2019)

Oder bei  Kaftan Media. Habe von denen das 1500er Rack, oder bei Festo Didactic.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## odwquad (21 Juli 2019)

Okay danke euch zwei. 
Glaube das mit dem Fischer Technik ist echt sinnvoll da kann man relativ praxisnahe Projekte bzw Übungen absolvieren, wo mehrere Dinge voneinander abhängen. 

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 Juli 2019)

Ansonsten kannst Du auch mal bei MHJ schauen, die haben Simulatoren.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## sps4you (21 Juli 2019)

Hallo,

ich biete SPS-Online-Kurse an. Die wären bestimmt interessant für dich. In den Kursen werden verschiedenste Programmierbefehle in FUP, KOP und AWL erklärt. Simulation, Schrittkettenprogrammierung, Analogwertverarbeitung, Profibus, Profinet, Visualisierung, etc. Ich arbeite selbst als Programmierer. In meinen Kursen achte ich sehr darauf, den Bezug zur Praxis herzustellen. (www.spskurs.de) Du erhältst eine Teilnahmbestägtigung, die dir bei der nächsten Bewerbung helfen kann.

Jetzt kommt das große ABER. Obwohl ich selbst Kurse anbiete, bin ich der Meinung, man kann sich nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad "theoretisch" auf den Job als SPS-Programmierer vorbereiten. Ich denke, jeder wird dir bestätigen, dass die richtigen Learnings erst durch den praktischen Einsatz kommen. Auch die bereits erwähnten Softskills werden dann erst richtig entwickelt. 

Ein möglichst praxisnahes Trainings lässt sich wunderbar mit den SPS-Modellen von Fischertechnik durchführen. Ich weiß das, denn ich habe selbst schon jedes dieser Modelle programmieren dürfen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxbcQ0e-vI4

Es lassen sich auch tolle Erweiterung durchführen. Wie hier zum Beispiel mit einem Schwingungssensor. Genau soetwas kann dich in deiner "Einsteigerzeit" als Programmierer erwarten.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KrBbu8EaVs&t=6s

Oder etwas preiswerter...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bX67ZPJ-UU

Die Modelle sind Klasse, der Wiederverkaufspreis stimmt auch, aber in Verbindung mit der Hardware kommt da sehr schnell ein vierstelliger Betrag zusamen. Das Geld hat jetzt nicht jeder so rumliegen.

Als Alternative kann ich die Factory IO empfehlen.

https://factoryio.com/de/

Mit dieser Software kannst du 3D-Industriemodelle programmieren. Das ist dann schon wirklich sehr praxisnah. Du kannst die Software mit deiner 1200er CPU koppeln oder diese mit PLCSIM connecten. Ich habe selbst schon ein paar Stunden damit gespielt. Ich bin begeistert. Man kann das ganze 30 Tage kostenlos testen. 

Aber auch wenn du hunderte Stunden in dein Training steckst. An einer "zweiten Lehre" als SPS-Programmierer wirst du nicht vorbei kommen. Wie gesagt, die wirklichen Learnings komen erst beim praktischen Einsatz. Am meisten habe ich durch die Unterstützung meiner Kollegen gelernt. Firmen sind auf der Suche nach Leuten wie dich. Quereinsteiger sind momentan willkommen. Größere Firmen ziehen ihre Programmierer häufig selber groß. Spiel mit offenen Karten. Wenn das wirklich deine Leidenschaft ist, gibt es meiner Meinung nach kein Problem, als SPS-Programmierer Fuß zu fassen. Leicht wird es nicht. Aber wer will das schon... ;-)

*Mein Tipp daher an dich:*

1. Theoretische Grundlagen erlernen (Kurse, Bücher, Internet, Foren, Seminare, etc.)
2. Bezug zur Praxis herstellen (Fischertechnik, Factory IO, kleine Projekte)
3. Angestelltenverhältnis als "Nachwuchs-Programmier" (c.a 1-3 Jahre)
4. Danch kannst du dich seblständig machen oder was auch immer du vor hast. In Verbindung mit deinem Maschinenbaustudium wird das Bombe!

Sorry für den langen Text. Ist nur absolut mein Thema... ;-)

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (22 September 2022)

C7633 schrieb:


> Oh je wieder so einer
> SPS-Programmieren ist ein Witz, das kann jeder, also ich auch
> 
> Unterschätze das mal nicht. Selbst wenn man mit der jeweiligen Oberfläche umgehen kann, man muss auch die Applikation verstehen.
> ...


Also ich sehe das Problem nicht. Nur weil *wir *jetzt "fertige" Programmierer sind (Im Grunde ist man nie fertig und allwissend), heißt das nicht, dass andere das nicht lernen können. Ich bin zwar selbst etwas erstaunt, dass ein Ingenieur, der jahrelang akademisches Lernen angewendet hat jetzt so rudimentär fragt anstatt sich seine Lösungen selbst zu erarbeiten aber OK, fragen kostet ja nichts. Als fertiger Ingenieur hat man doch schon mal bewiesen, dass man nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist. Maschinenbauer sind sehr gut in der Lage auch zu programmieren. Ein bisschen Talent sollte man haben aber grundsätzlich geht das!. Mein Chef zB. ist auch Dipl. Ing. Masch-Bau und beherrscht von SQL und VB so einige Sprachen.

Er fängt an wie jeder von uns auch. Vielleicht mit nem Einstiegskurs oder dem Lernen von Grundlagen im Netz und baut dann seinen Erfahrungsstand über die Jahre weiter aus. Ja, das Thema ist komplex, da gibt es die SPS mit all ihren Programmiersprachen, da ist die Antriebstechnik, Visualisierung und und und aber all das kriegt man eben nicht in einem einzigen Kurs beigebracht. Wie bei jedem von uns dauert es Jahre!. 
Die Idee von C7633 erst einmal einige Jahre als Programmierer im Angestelltenverhältnis zu arbeiten finde ich wiederum gut. 
Direkt zu starten finde ich etwas gruselig. Hier werden ja auch Kenntnisse im Bereich Maschinensicherheit und Safety etc. gefordert. Als Unternehmer trägt man hier das volle Risiko für seine Arbeit.
Als Angestellter kann man sich nur auf diese Tätigkeit konzentrieren und lernt das Geschäft kennen. 
Vielleicht lassen sich einige sehr teure Fehler vermeiden wenn man merkt wie der Hase im Sondermaschinenbau läuft:
Der Kunde fordert eine Anlage, eine Anlage wird gebaut. Anschließend konstruiert und programmiert man noch Wochen und Monate, weil aus der Anlage auf einmal eine Mondrakete wird. Die Anforderungen steigen von Tag zu Tag bei gleichbleibenden Budget. Warum? Je mehr Informationen der Kunde preis gibt (Lastenheft), desto teurer würde der Maschinenbauer/Automatisierer werden. Der fordert aber auch nichts weil er unbedingt nen Auftrag haben will. Und damit beginnt das Desaster. Das kann und wird einem als Freelancer durchaus auch passieren. Viele Programmierer leiden aber auch darunter von sich aus mehr und mehr in die Programme einzubauen und hinterher ein System zu haben was voller Raffinesse steckt aber wirtschaftlich kaum noch tragbar. Das alles kann einem als Angestellter erst mal egal sein. Die kaufm. Dinge überlässt man mal den Verantwortlichen.

Viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall


----------



## koderko (22 September 2022)

@SPSAlex83 wieviele Uraltbeiträge willst du jetzt noch ausgraben?


----------



## SPSAlex83 (22 September 2022)

koderko schrieb:


> @SPSAlex83 wieviele Uraltbeiträge willst du jetzt noch ausgraben?


nur den Einen


----------

